# Poll: did you have pregnancy symptoms during the tww period?



## 2have4kids

Thanks for your comments on this. I just had my first BFP even though it just ended in a chemical. The sore boobs were the first dead give away. Very interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Celestine

I remember having a metallic taste in my mouth that would not go away. I also felt 'off' not sick but as if something wasnt quite right with my body.


----------



## Darklady

I had spotting around implantation time... and afternoon heartburn exactly like last time I was pregnant (on both counts)


----------



## toothfairy29

Yes hot flushes worst first thing in the morning!!


----------



## gryphongrl

About 8 dpo I started to get so sleepy in the afternoon, once I fell asleep with my head on the desk. And, I was extremely restless at night. No "typical" things like IB or sore boobs though but got both those things on non-successful cycles. Got the BFP at 10 dpo... good luck!


----------



## mjvdec01

At 5dpo I had strong period like cramping for what seemed like no reason. It was implantation cramping. The next morning the heartburn and just overall crappy feeling started. This is baby number three, so I just knew without testing that I was pregnant.


----------



## karolynca

I need to add, in my first pregnancy no symptoms, in this one I have felt a little dizzy and with ovulation type of pains, extremely tired and today I woke up with hot-flashes.


----------



## 2have4kids

karolynca said:


> I need to add, in my first pregnancy no symptoms, in this one I have felt a little dizzy and with ovulation type of pains, extremely tired and today I woke up with hot-flashes.

Congrats with your bfp & a happy, healthy 9 months to you & the wee sprog.:flower:


----------



## Bumpity1

Yes I had a metallic taste in my mouth almost immediately after conception, only ever get it when pregnant.


----------



## Heather212

Heya :) this baby has been a bit of a surprise, at least this soon so I wasn't really expecting to be pregnant this time around but one of the first things that made me suspect was bouts of exhaustion, just feeling more tired than normal at times for no good reason and then this over-salivation issue that I apparently get in all my pregnancies LOL. 

It started very slowly but I did notice that I was producing slightly more saliva about the time I was due for my period and then it increased from there to what it is now (spitting every 5 mins LOL). But not everyone has this annoying little symptom so maybe for other people it's other things :)

I also tend to experience palpitations at the very beginning of pregnancy then they taper off. Scary symptom, but apparently harmless.


----------



## Cececo

Pregnancy symptoms are so close to period symptoms. Many for me were the same, like cramping and sore breasts. The only one that was out of the ordinary for me was increased CM. That's how I knew that last month was different.


----------



## Peggy O

Looking back I know I did now, but at the time I never noticed (and I was REALLY watching after TTC 2+ yrs) Once I found out I realized the one symptom I did have, was everything stunk!!! I noticed it for about two weekends before I found out I was expecting. The popcorn smell at the movies made me sick, my guy friend smelled like dirty hair (yuk!), My OH's laundry STUNK beyond belief, and our friend's new GF cooking in another part of a huge house made me have to leave (burnt garlic). Even my own dogs reeked to me. I gave them both a bath 2 weeks in a row. Lol.


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks PeggyO, all the best with your pregnancy & delivery :)


----------



## maybesoon

At 8dpo I had the nose of a bloodhound! That entire weekend I couldn't stand the smell of anything including my DH's cooking (which I LOVE)! Then starting at 12dpo I was spotting (early mornings) and cramping (also early mornings). My DH has 2 other kiddos & as he says "he's a pro at this". He kept asking me all that weekend if I had tested. I kept telling him no because it was too early. He tells me now that he knew the whole time that I was!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

I was pretty certain, even though this is our first! My first symptom was tons and tons of CM, starting just a few dpo. That was new. Then I got way tired, had dizzy spells, a bit of queasiness, and just *odd* feelings in my abdomen. The real kicker was when my cervix moved--for a couple of days it actually pointed the opposite direction from usual. I asked around, and the people who had experienced that said it also coincided with their BFPs. I had sore boobs, too, but that's a normal PMS symptom for me. It didn't seem worse or better, but they started getting bigger pretty much immediately. OH was "impressed." I think I've already gone up a cup size. 

Good luck to all!!!!


----------

